# comunicar 2 pic16F628a por RF



## sebaclon2 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hola a todos!!!
Estoy queriendo comunicar dos pic por RF, creo que el modo usart es una buena opcion, mi problema es que nose como usarlo... Les comento que hago los programas en Basic del "pic simulator ide"
tambien les comento que poseo los modulos tWS 434 y RWS 434.!!
Espero sus respuestas!!

desde ya muchas gracias!!


----------

